
Wipeout: Human role in climate change removed from science report - nickcotter
https://www.salon.com/2018/04/07/wipeout-human-role-in-climate-change-removed-from-science-report_partner/
======
titojankowski
A recent survey from Yale shows “A majority of Americans (63%) say they are
“very” or “somewhat” worried about the issue”.

So we’ve got “permission”. Let’s get to work. I’m excited about putting my
efforts into solutions. Here’s a few:
[http://airminers.org](http://airminers.org)

Yale survey: [http://climatecommunication.yale.edu/publications/climate-
ch...](http://climatecommunication.yale.edu/publications/climate-change-
american-mind-october-2017/)

